# What kind of Roller Covers do you prefer



## dwbrooks (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I was interested in what types of roller covers you find to hold the most paint, leave the nicest finish and shed the least. I'm currently using Sherwin Contractor Series soft woven. What do you prefer?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Wooster 50/50's 3/4"


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Wooster 50/50's 3/4"

ABSOLUTELY!:thumbup:


----------



## JAARONC (Jan 16, 2005)

Merino or Sherwin Sheepskin 3/4"


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

My supplier can no longer carry the Purdy's I was used to (SWP buyout)
I must say so far I've been impressed with the Woosters, and specifically the 50/50s that they now carry


----------



## dwbrooks (Oct 2, 2005)

Have any of you tried the Sherwin Contractor Soft Wovens, any opinons?
I've used the Wooster Journeyman I believe it is, it shed badly. This must be one of there lower quality roller covers since I see all of you so far seem to like the wooster 50/50s. How much are you paying for those?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of Sherwin, so I don't think I've ever used on e of those covers you mention. I did get one of theirs from the rep that was supposed just like the 50/50, and it rolled nicely. But I buy the Woosters by the case. Can't recall right now, but its around 3-3.50 per in a case purchase.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

That sheepskin leaves a heavy texture if you're not careful with it. I usually use the purdy 3/4" naps because they do me good. They hold a ton of paint and don't leave a mopped on look. I do like the wooster 50/50 though...


----------



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

I prefer the contractor series ofcourse its a knock off of the purdy but i buy mine by the case as well around $4


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

I Currently use purdy white dove will have to try the wooster 50/50


----------



## Guardi Pro (Mar 15, 2006)

CORONA all the way... Tuff Pro: polyester / acrylic / nylon blend fibers. Low splatter as well. 3/4' Nap for walls.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Been using the new (to me) German type roller sleeve. Very heavy pile.looks like string. The best finsh I have ever had and they wash up great.

Stan


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Stan, would that be a Wooster Polar Bear?


----------



## Pete_E (Dec 17, 2003)

Pro Guy;

That would be one of them. along with Purdy's Colossus & the Whizz'a Big Dipper. The fabric is all a Polyamide that simulates a lambskin. Between the polyamide & the lambskin, hands down my favorite. Rolled properly they will leave you with as smooth a finish as any cover on the market, even with the eggshells & semmi's.

Nice site. I never seam to have time on these boards anymore. That is a good thing, so they say. It means I'm busy. If you ask me, I'm not so sure, wish I could slow down a bit.

Pete (aka: Paint Can Pete)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Pete, glad to see you here. Slow down already. :laughing: 
My wooster rep gave me a couple polar bears about a year ago, right when they first hit the market, but I've never test drove them yet. I hate to guinea pig a new product on a job, but maybe it's time to do just that.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Pete E glad to see you here.

Pro Wall, not sure if they are the same. Can not get get that Wooster sleeve here in Canada. The German type look like string.Hold a ton of paint and like Pete E said a great finish. Looks like the wall has been sprayed.In Canada they retail for $15.00 and worth every penny.Looked again at the Wooster pic and I think that the ones I have are more string like.

Stan


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

painterman said:


> Can not get get that Wooster sleeve here in Canada.
> 
> Stan


Hmm, I just had a flash of a business idea. Instead of running drugs or guns, I could bootleg Wooster products north of the border, in trade for good beer.
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

"German" rollers.

http://www.hagenboecker.com/paintrollers_ns.html

No one can match roller 707 for just production.
The new Purdy Colossus doesn't even come close.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Great link George. Can we actually order from that site?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> Great link George. Can we actually order from that site?


I don't know I just found them on Google. That roller seems to be 
like the one available in paintstores here.
They don't use a roller with a cage but a rod type of thing like 
a large whiz roller. You need to buy something similar with a brush handle
to use as an adapter on spinner(you need to spin it). I couldn't find any pictures
I don't use them much anymore, but when I was painting
I had one sleeve last me for years and it was still brand new.
Also, You never have to cut-in for the ceilings or corners as it sort of paints 
with its side as well without making too much of a mess. I hope I am 
describing it well, imagine a huge whiz roller.
The problem with any specialty rollers is you or the crew may not have
the entire set-up and if someone forgets something you can't just replace it
or run to the neighbourhood paint store


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

painterman said:


> ... Should be coming down to P Town with my wife this summer...If you can not get them I will bring you down a sample.


Sweet!
You da Man Stan!
I'll check it out and see If I can find any local
Regardless, let me know when your coming
Maybe you can stop by for lunch on the grill when your passing through


painterman said:


> Yes I been to both those stores when we visit the Cape


Heh heh...sounds funny but it's true


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

painterman said:


> George, did not really understand your post.This sleeve will fit any standard 9 1/2 cage. Very straight forward I think.
> 
> Slickshift... Yes I been to both those stores when we visit the Cape. Should be coming down to P Town with my wife this summer(notice how I got the wife thing in there) If you can not get them I will bring you down a sample.
> 
> Stan


Stan,
I am trying to make the distinction between the ones with cage 
and the ones without. I prefer the cageles, but you need the handle etc.
The ones that have a cage I find are good but not as good in my opinion.
Having said that, they are superior to most.
I am prety sure they are too tight with Wooster's Sherlock cage, 
but they should fit most regular cages. I hope I am making sense now.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Zeebo said:


> George...
> 
> Can I ask you what rollers you use and where do you buy them from in Toronto???
> 
> Zeebo


We mostly use Wooster super/fab

http://www.woosterbrush.com/products.asp?id=192

Good overall, standard cages and available at most paintstores
We are not very particular though, whatever is convenient and the dealer
carries as we now charge them to the job.


----------



## Pete_E (Dec 17, 2003)

*Polyamide fabric*

With all the talk about the polyamide roller covers I thought I'd post a picture of the ones that I know are available in the US. I've tested all of them for their manufactures in the past 3 years. I've been using lambskins exclusively since I've been in business,27 years. I've always believed that the lambskins have been superior to any polyester or wool/polyester blend on the market for a number of reasons. I now believe that the polyamide fabric will be the 
lambskin's replacenent in the near future. As mentioned in this thread there is a small learning curve in using these covers that would be easy for any professional to master. Once this is achieved, these covers (as the lambskin have been) are far superior in longevity, production, and quality of finish with all sheens of paints.

The top left is The Whizz Premium Big Dipper available in 1/4", 1/2" & 3/4" nap (same fabric found in their mini rollers). Top right is Woosters Polar Bear available in one nap size for medium to rough surfaces (although I just recieved and I'm testing the new prototype, which has a little more cushion then the original). Bottom left is a new padded version cover from The Whizz (The WhizzFab) with a 5/16" cageless rod frame, also available in an unpadded version 1/2" & 3/4" nap to fit any caged handle. Bottom right is Purdy's Colossus available in 1/2", 3/4", and 1" nap with a 1-3/4" diameter core featuring the whole rolling system (Pro-Extra Rolling System, well worth the cost) including the cageless frame, jiffyloc quick connect, and poles of all sizes. A reliable source has informed me that in the near future the Colossus will be avaiable in a 1-1/2" diameter core to fit any traditional caged frame. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to say that, but I just did.

I do not have any financial ties to any of these manufactures. I am just a painter like most of you here, who is very much into time saving procedures and techniques turning any job into a more profitable one. Out of respect for these manufactures, if anyone has any questions on my added thoughts I'd rather comment via e-mail. I have been lurking on this site for some time now, but time limits my participation. I can only hope that I'm not overstepping my bounds with this forum and the wishes that Nathan has set forth.

Peter Ellis
[email protected]


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, that's helpful
Thanks
Not having seen most of the products discussed, I wouldn't know what to look for anyway

The top left looks like the cageless minis I don't care for, but I know a lot of the guys like them

The others I've not seen

I'll be meeting with a supplier this afternoon though, now I should have some interesting things to discuss


----------



## L.M.P.C. (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey everyone, New here, I only use the porter roller covers, the white ones, I use these on everything 3/4 walls and ceilings and I also use the 3/8'' nap on oil doors they just dont shed, and leaves a smooth finish.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Geroge, 
Ok I get it now. I will post a pic of how I set mine up.

Pete E Have you seen the sleeve that I posted a pic of?

Stan


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok George and Slickshift, here are the pics of what I use. The cage is a Wooster Big Ted that I cut down to hold the 9 inch sleeve. I just hate those open ended things.Never really like that both sides were not supported. Nice even pressure with this puppy.

Stan


----------



## Pete_E (Dec 17, 2003)

Stan;

It looks like the same polyamide's that I posted. Where did you get them & from what manufacture??

Pete 



painterman said:


> Geroge,
> Ok I get it now. I will post a pic of how I set mine up.
> 
> Pete E Have you seen the sleeve that I posted a pic of?
> ...


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I to like the Wooster 50/50, as for sheding I take my new hides and wash them in water while ringing them out with my hand,then spin them out before using for first time. As for sheepskin or lambswool hides,they seem to flatten out quickly on one side of the roller,and you end up rolling like a banshee and not being very productive.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Pete They very well might be the same as you posted. I really have nothing to compare them to. These ones are from Cyprus. Imported into Canada by Nour. I did see some at HD that were similar but not so stringy ( is that a word?)

Stan


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, you get a smooth texture with those OK?
Looks interesting
Thanks for the pic


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Couple things....anyone ever notice that the purdy collosus says "all flat paints" (yes, I've used them numerous times and like them) but they seem to work great on any sheen. I was looking at them in the paint store the other day wondering why it only states flat paints on the wrapper? 

Second thing, there is definitely a learning curve to using something that tends to matt down like lambswool and sheepsking. I like sheepskins for smooth walls, but you have learn to let the roller glide up and down the wall smoothly with minimal pressure so that it opens up. That's the only way to use them. I liken them to balloon tires on a dragster. They're meant to flare up big when you get them moving, they work great that way.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

I hate brings up old threads, but this is a great thread.

I would like to add that I've recently started experimenting with 50/50s, after leaving lambskins but now I'm starting to favor 100% lambskin again.

The reason being is that the 50/50s seem to hold a lot of paint, but it doesn't seem to release it as easily as the 100% lambskin does. I really have to put pressure and reroll to push the paint out. I find like what AApaint says, that you have to glide lambskin up smoothly. So the 100s equal the 50/50s in the amount of rolling I have to do, but with the 100 percent lambskin it seems to take less effort.

I think another mistake I made with lambskin is getting too big of a nap. I went from 1/2 to 3/4th. The 3/4 (first of all is a huge difference in size compared to 1/2) flattens, doesn't spin easily, and gives the mop effect. 

I am really interested in the 'polyamide' fabric. Has anyone tried the Polar Bear, or the Whizz. I keep hearing great things about the collosus, but I refuse to buy it till they make it in 1 1/2" diameter.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

polar bear works great and,like all wooster covers you can buy it in a whizz size !!


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

We use lambys and the whizz big dipper all the time. The polar bears I tried and to me they splatter way to much. Ive tried many paints with them and still same result. The polar bears work the same as the Whizz big dipper as far as pick up and release. So Ill stick withy them and lambys.

Dan


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

everyone is talking about 3/4 nap. You using these on smooth drywall. Still get a smooth finish. I love 3/4 but always shy away because i feel like it textures the wall. I guess i need to try some different types


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Where do you guys get the whizz big dipper?

I've only seen the smaller version at paint stores, and home supply stores.

It would be nice if they made something inbetween 1/2 and 3/4 like a 5/8ths


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Currently using wooster super dooz or pro dooz, what brand of Lambswool are you guys using, I used them 10 yrs ago but stop for cost reason I think  maybe I will give them a try again. Doing mostly re paints alot of Velvet and pearl so need a smooth finish.

BTW most paint store brands are wooster roller example any label from Ben Moore is a wooster slleve or brush. don't let me tell you any different paint companys are not in the business of making sundries.


----------



## chawn88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought from a website call "painterdeal.com in a case quantity some like around $1.00 each with 3/4" NAP and 1.25" NAP, quality is not as good as Wooster 50/50 but closed enough and best part is very cheap with free shipping too.


----------

